# Hardware



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

well after looking at slaines work i'm all inspired!!

Must say its all friggin amazing! 

I havent really drawn for ages (have to stick some of my old stuff on here at some point) but thinking I might pick up my pencils again.

Thought I'd go the digital route this time around so thought i'd ask some advice. 

I'm thinking about using a wacom bamboo medium and coupling it with photoshop elements.

Now I tend to draw fantasy pieces or manga but definately looking to increase my skills so any tips would be cool


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm not sure how good you are so I may be able to give tips with the pencil side of things but chances are you're better than I am so I'll just kind of be here for moral support.


----------

